
Good Office Chairs for Every Budget - peter123
http://www.inc.com/ss/goods-office-chairs-every-budget?partner=rss
======
kqr2
The cheapest chair in that article is $200...

------
jaxn
That was the least substantive link I have ever followed on HN. I wish there
was a way to down vote.

